# Kubota L3430 Won't Move



## Leigh Hutchins (2 mo ago)

While using the front end loader, the tractor would not go into reverse. I tried going forward and it wouldn't go forward. The tractor cranks fine, sounds good, but the tractor won't move. GST light is flashing on the dashboard. Hydraulic fluid is full. Tried disconnecting battery and reconnecting to maybe restart something. Still no luck. Any ideas? I don't see any wires disconnected. Please help!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Leigh, welcome to the forum.

I found the following statement on the internet, taken from a Kubota manual: 

*"If the HST or GST Transmission malfunctions, the indicator in the Easy Checker(TM) will blink. If this should happen during operation, carefully move the tractor to a safe place, contact your local Kubota Dealer for repair."*

Do you have an error code associated with the flashing light?? I don't think you should tow it, leave it sit till you get help. Look the GST over for wires pulled off of it.


----------

